# Deactivated, disconnected, 921 still works as OTA tuner



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Just in case this hasn't been posted before, and anyone's interested - a deactivated 921 with no satellite connections but with an OTA antenna connected *will* boot and function as an analog and digital OTA tuner. You can even record OTA digital broadcasts by pressing the Record button. BUT, there's no guide info, and the clock is wrong, so there's no way to schedule future timers for the OTA digital channels unless you do it manually and account for the incorrect clock (I haven't tried this).

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## garebdoan (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice post send!


----------

